# Advice on getting a new dog.



## Amara_Michelle (Apr 10, 2015)

So, my last dog was a GSD. To me he was the best and most wonderful dog in the world. Unfortunately, I went through a divorce, and my ex husband kept him. I've been heartbroken for a while, but I was finally ready to bring another GSD into my life. 

I've been checking shelter websites (and Craigslist) for about 6 months for an adult or senior GSD, but am having a rough time finding one that isn't cat aggressive (my last GSD was great with cats even though he hadn't grown up with any).

I want to broaden my search to rescues as well, but I figured it would be a waste of time. I had heard from others that they won't consider you if you don't have a fenced in back yard (I live in a two story condo with an additional basement that's bigger than some houses. It's definately not small studio sized like an apartment. The yard is communal with the neighbors who are all very dog friendly with a Pit on one side and Husky on the other.) even though I don't have a fenced in yard, I was able to keep my previous GSD exercised in the same environment. We took multiple walks a day, went hiking, swimming, went to the park and played fetch...I think I exercised him more than most people who have a fenced yard.

I am a disabled veteran who works part time and takes online courses and live with my girlfriend who is doing the same, so he or she would get loads of attention and love.

I'm willing to drive a good distance, and depending on the location and how good a match, I might even be willing to fly out to another state to pick them up. 

I guess I'm really just looking for advice and some encouragement as I've been looking for so long and am starting to get a little depressed over it. I recently was in contact with a woman who was rehoming her GSD, and he sounded perfect. Great with cats, kids, other dogs and liked to swim and snuggle. She finally asked if I wanted to meet him and I said yes! Suddenly she stopped communicating with me. I emailed her a few times to tell her I was still interested and wondered if maybe she rehomed the guy to someone else, but she never returned that email either. It was very sad and discouraging. 

Anyway, advice or just some general encouragement would be appreciated.


----------



## Kikka (Mar 23, 2015)

Keep trying! I've heard that rescues do generally want someone with a fenced in backyard, but in my opinion, it's nice to have but not a necessity. That approach rules out many wonderful potential adopters like yourself. It doesn't hurt to pursue rescues though, as not all have this requirement. Some do home visits, and it's a great chance for you to explain to them how much time you have to devote to the dog and all the areas you can take it for playing and training.

Don't give up, and good luck!


----------



## Amara_Michelle (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks, Kikka.

It's a good idea to invite the volunteers from the rescues over. I know they sometimes do house checks, but I was worried I would be automatically ruled out because I dont have a fence. 

Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't think I saw your location in your post? Perhaps if you could post that, someone may be better able to help.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Definitely make the effort to contact rescues in your area. Some require fenced yards, some require fenced yards for dogs they fear may roam. We live in a house without a fence and the two rescue groups that gave us our GSD discussed our plans for exercise and were satisfied.

There are wonderful dogs in rescues out there. Good luck!


----------



## Amara_Michelle (Apr 10, 2015)

I live in NH.

Thanks for the encouragement, guys. I guess I'll try some rescues and see how it goes.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Isn't there a group that places GSDs with disabled vets? I thought there was? Maybe that can be an option?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

http://www.pets-for-vets.com/


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

David Winners said:


> http://www.pets-for-vets.com/


 
Thank you


----------



## Amara_Michelle (Apr 10, 2015)

That's great. I'll definately check them out.  thank you.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

NEADS in Princeton, MA, has a program for veterans:
NEADS | Assistance Dogs for Veterans

Highly regarded service dog/assistance dog organization.

"NEADS (National Education for Assistance Dog Services, also known as Dogs for Deaf and Disabled Americans), is a 501(c)(3) non-profit organization that was established in 1976. Our Assistance Dogs become an extension of their handlers and bring freedom, physical autonomy and relief from social isolation to their human partners."


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

If you are looking for a pet dog and are open to a mix, Save a Dog in Sudbury, MA, is a good place. You can also send in a 'blind' application and tell them what you are looking for in a dog. I know the trainer who works there, she is an excellent evaluator.
Save A Dog, Inc. - an all-volunteer dog rescue organization located in Massachusetts


----------

